# New 40G Setup Have A Few ?



## snyder16 (Oct 8, 2005)

in the process of setting up my new 40g tank. will be running a single ac110. is that enough filtration for 2-3 rb's? i wanted to run a eheim 2217 but got a brand new ac110 for free. also what media should i run in this thing. sponge and bio max and ditch the carbon? any help would be great. been awhile since ive had a piranha setup.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I woulden't put any piranha in such a small tank. 
Tho, a single Red belly would be ok.


----------

